# Athletic Therapy



## corporalcannabis (12 Apr 2018)

Iam pensioned for a back condition, I currently go to Chiropractic and massage for treatment, VAC covered.  Tried Physio and didn't like it, I want athletic therapy instead.  Asked CM and this was her response:

Athletic Therapy may be covered with VAC if the athletic therapy
treatments are part of a of a multi-disiplinary program offered
by a clinic whose services are monitored by a team of physicians,
physiotherapists and other specialists. Athletic Therapy by
itself is NOT a benefit with Veterans Affairs Canada. If you
are interested in seeking services of a multi-disiplinary program,
please let me know and I will provide you with further details. 

Has anyone ever received athletic therapy without a multi disciplinary program?

TIA


----------



## Rifleman62 (12 Apr 2018)

I also go to Chiropractic and massage for treatment of my back. Last year, my Chiro suggested IMS from another clinic. It really helped.

*Warning:* Hope you like big needles stuck (bigger than Acupuncture) into inflamed muscles. First gal I had was really aggressive. Thank goodness she got in the family way. Second gal is easier. It works.

You could try: Intramuscular Stimulation (IMS).http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/services/health/treatment-benefits/poc/poc_search/details/244987?prov=BC

Benefit Code Number 244987, Physiotherapy, 15 visits @$73.50 in BC ( amt varies by province). No MD prescription required, but service provider has to get authorization. 

It is an effective treatment for chronic pain of neuropathic origin. This technique uses needles similar to the needles used in acupuncture to find and diagnose muscle shortening in deep muscles. 

https://www.orionhealthphysiotherapy.net/physiotherapy/intramuscular-stimulation/

https://www.pthealth.ca/service/intramuscular-stimulation-ims/#

You could look here: http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/services/health/treatment-benefits/poc/poc_search/details/241800?prov=BC

https://www.thejoint.com/california/lakewood/lakewood-galleria-31030/chiropractor-or-osteopath-which-is-right-for-you

VAC listing: http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/services/health/treatment-benefits/poc/poc_search/details/241800?prov=BC


----------

